# Reefing season ramping up!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, as the temperatures dip outside, it can only mean two things. Hockey season (meh) and REEFING SEASON!!!

I can't wait for the shipments to start! I'm jonesing for some nice SPS shipments and clams!!

What are you all looking for this year?


----------



## sinner (Sep 25, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, as the temperatures dip outside, it can only mean two things. Hockey season (meh) and REEFING SEASON!!!
> 
> I can't wait for the shipments to start! I'm jonesing for some nice SPS shipments and clams!!
> 
> What are you all looking for this year?


a 125 gallon long!


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Well, as the temperatures dip outside, it can only mean two things. Hockey season (meh) and REEFING SEASON!!!
> 
> I can't wait for the shipments to start! I'm jonesing for some nice SPS shipments and clams!!
> 
> What are you all looking for this year?


a small sargassum trigger or even a male blue throat


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The best point in temperatures dip outside, that I do not need to support financially Toronto hydro 

My last bill was $595  and it included $370 for air conditioner

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hockey rules.

Clams and SPS are cool too though


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope to have my 90G cycling by Christmas. SUM Boxing day sale, here we come


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I with you on this one Greg, Last bill was just shy of 600$ too.

I need to install a water turbine off my overflow some how to fund my tank.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> What are you all looking for this year?


a winning lotto ticket?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

J-P said:


> a winning lotto ticket?


>>>>>>>>+1


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, you can wait for that, but I got me some sweet swag already


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

sig said:


> The best point in temperatures dip outside, that I do not need to support financially Toronto hydro
> 
> My last bill was $595  and it included $370 for air conditioner





Chromey said:


> I with you on this one Greg, Last bill was just shy of 600$ too.
> 
> I need to install a water turbine off my overflow some how to fund my tank.


is this how much it would cost to run a huge SW tank? Also, where can i get a turbine? sounds like a good idea!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats why LEDs is the way to go if you dont want to pay that big hidro bill, everyone knows that they are expensive the beggining but at the end pays off..
Anyways I would love to get some nice ultra acans and maybe upgrade my reef to a 180 gallon tank..lol just dreaming
Let the season ramp up


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im already running LEDs 

Keep in mind, I pay 600 every 2 months for my House hold.

2200 sqf house, 2 kids and a Wife.


----------

